#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  > Angels >  >  >  Angel Cards are a form of magick, but

## angeress

of the most whitest and mildest form. What I usually do is put 3 angel cards I feel drawn to and sleep with them under my pillow. This will enable a happy and easy life. :Smile: 

Doreen Virtue | official Angel Therapy Web site

This lady, Doreen Virtue, is the huge influence with everything Angel Cards, and their is never a negative card at all. :Smile:

----------

